# WLAN Access-Point



## ralf1234 (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da ein Problem, vieleicht kann mir da wer helfen.

Folgendes:
Es besteht ein Wlan-Netzwerk, mit Router und DSL Zugang.  Allés läuft gut.

Nun möchte ich einen Kopierer ( Drucker ) mit Ethernet Schnittstelle ins Wlan einbinden.
Dazu habe ich mir einen Access-Point zugelegt. Netgear WG602 v2.
Ich krieg das nicht hin.
Bitte, Bitte helft mir.

MfG Ralf


----------



## imweasel (22. Februar 2005)

Hi,

wenn du auch sagen würdest was genau nicht funktioniert und etwas mehr Informationen geben würdest, könnte man dir sicherlich auch helfen.

Aussagen wie _...es geht nicht..._ könnten u.U. antworten wie _...dann schalte das Gerät ein..._ zur Folge haben!


----------



## ralf1234 (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo imweasel,

Du hast Recht.
Nun mal etwas genauer:

Ich habe den Access-Point an meinem PC wie folgt konfiguriert.

- als Access-Point, nicht als Brücke oder Multi-Brücke
- mit Verschlüsselung, Code vom bestehenden WLAN-Netzwerk
- Kanal, ... wie beim bestehenden WLAN-Netzwerk
- Subnetmask und Gateway wie beim bestehenden WLAN-Netzwerk
- ...
Ich hab das Teil nicht hier, darum kann ich nichts genaueres sagen.

Danach habe ich den AP an den Kopierer angeschlossen.
Der AP meldete ein vorhandenes Netzwerk und die Lampe für Wlan war auch an.
Der Kopierer erkannte ein Netzwerk, vorher kam immer eine Meldung "IP prüfen "

Nun wollte ich von einem anderen Rechner im Wlan auf den Kopierer zugreifen.
Geht nicht.
Auch ein Zugriff auf den AP war nicht möglich.
WARUM NICHT?  

Kann man nicht von einem Arbeitsplatzrechner, über den Wlan-Router, auf den AP und dann auf den Kopierer zugreifen?
Kann man nicht von einem Arbeitsplatzrechner, direkt auf den AP und dann auf den Kopierer zugreifen?

Danke für jegliche Hilfe in Voraus !

Ralf


Netzwerk vorhanden


----------

